# 2018 sentra no start



## jfknight (8 mo ago)

hello everyone, i have a 2018 sentra, problem, it crank but no power to fuel pump, scanner code u0100. what test i can do?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

DTC U0100 stands for “Lost Communication with ECM. It is triggered once there is a loss of communication between your ECM and a particular module. Once this happens, the vehicle may shut off and it may not restart unless you address the issue triggering the code. Your ECM communicates to other modules in your vehicle via a data bus. On many vehicles, the modules use a protocol called controller area network (CAN) to talk to one another. So, the bus is known as the CAN bus.
Inspect the harness connectors to the ECM and the IPDM; re-seat them if need be.


----------



## jfknight (8 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> DTC U0100 stands for “Lost Communication with ECM. It is triggered once there is a loss of communication between your ECM and a particular module. Once this happens, the vehicle may shut off and it may not restart unless you address the issue triggering the code. Your ECM communicates to other modules in your vehicle via a data bus. On many vehicles, the modules use a protocol called controller area network (CAN) to talk to one another. So, the bus is known as the CAN bus.
> Inspect the harness connectors to the ECM and the IPDM; re-seat them if need be.


awsome, thx for the help, keep you posted!


----------

